# is a v-spec2 nur a collectors item



## nine (Dec 7, 2010)

hi I would like to know if its a collectors item and would it be a better buy tha a r35.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nine said:


> hi I would like to know if its a collectors item and would it be a better buy tha a r35.


If you just look out for a collectors car in your garage, too keep for long time . . . then of course the R34 GTR V-SpecII Nuer is by far more a collectors car as the R35 GTR.
For instance low miles R34 V-Spec II Nuer now go for the same price as a new R35 GTR in japan.

I have one customer in Luxembourg who bought a rare black V-SpecII Nuer with only 8000km on the clock.: He keeps it as a collectors car obviously:
The kind of true hardcore GTR enthusiasts:bowdown1:


----------



## nine (Dec 7, 2010)

the nur that im talking about has a problem
-the motor is blown ,has a hole in the block
-the owner put a second n1 motor from japan which was a rebuild ,that also broke .
-the car needs a new clutch kit 
-new turbos as he says ,they are also broken
his price was $40 000,now he wants $60 000
i need advice please
by the way i am from south africa and this car is in zimbabwe and i have seen this car its in a mint condition and has been broken for about 2 years now.please help with advice.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's damn expensive for a knackered sounding car is what I think.
Plus how do you know for sure it's a V-SpecII Nur?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Probably cheaper to buy a nicely look after R34 in the UK and ship it over there... then to buy a broken one and try to fix it.
I am sure it will be cheaper in the long one if you buy a good car to begin with.

As for being a "collector" item, as soon as it is broken it is no longer a collector item.
You might as well get a Vspec II Nur badge...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

imo, no point

a collectors item is one that has been un touched

that just sounds like trouble, and one that has had some "attention" & requires more

its also massively over priced


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Is this the car that the owner balanced the stock flywheel and ended up wrecking the engine? 


It wont be cheap to repare as you need to get hold of 'N1' parts to keep it a 'NUR' car.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Forget it, a collectors Skyline GTR must obviously be in near perfect/brandnew condition despite age, and no repaires done to it of the years is also a important aspect of claiming it as a collectors car.

Even more rare then the Nuer would be a low miles R33 GTR 400R.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Forget it, a collectors Skyline GTR must obviously be in near perfect/brandnew condition despite age, and no repaires done to it of the years is also a important aspect of claiming it as a collectors car.
> 
> .



Disagree, a car will always need maintance and repairs if used on the road. 

As long as the car is a 'nur' and maintained using original nissan parts then i dont think it maters if its rebuild or not. At the end of the day you shouldnt be able to tell. 

Nealy all cars, planes, what ever that find themselves in musems have been restored but to original. 

Obviously if the NUR in question was to have a rebuild using a 05U block for instance instead of a 24U block then yes it wont be a collectors car any more as its had its 'special' engine replaced with a non genuine NUR item.


Also i dont think i would class a NUR as a collectors car untill the day there are only a few left. A Z-tune i would class as a collectors car.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

In terms of value of any collectors car originallity is king. And all the "gems" are exactly that and the rarer the car the more this applies.

So while a rebuilt nur is desirable it will be nowhere as much as an untouched car in fact they wont even be close


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RSVFOUR said:


> In terms of value of any collectors car originallity is king. And all the "gems" are exactly that and the rarer the car the more this applies.
> 
> So while a rebuilt nur is desirable it will be nowhere as much as an untouched car in fact they wont even be close


Ditto, some repair shops and peeps try to resell their crashed V-SpecII Nuers for a lot of money, and some times find unknowing buyers. Before I bought the Nuer above, I got an offer for a confirmed Nuer with the F-Sport Nismo tune and papers that stated that the tune was done by Nismo on a Nuer base. So not an OEM car, but neverless you could order the Nuer at Nissan Red Stage this way in 2001-2002. 
The problem is that a crashed car is crashed car and can`t go for a collectors car (a original crashed Hakosuka may go, as its bloody rare and very old by now).
Even used Nuer engines don`t go far that much money, compared to used tuned engines like Tomei&co.

I know another guy here in japan who has a white R32 GTR V-SpecII with only 5000km. Its parked in a air conditioned garage next to his classic Toyota 2000GT. . . collectors cars are expensive and you need to invest in preservation, rather then gasoil . .lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> In terms of value of any collectors car originallity is king. And all the "gems" are exactly that and the rarer the car the more this applies.
> 
> So while a rebuilt nur is desirable it will be nowhere as much as an untouched car in fact they wont even be close


But how would you know if the car has been rebuilt if done using genuine parts and everything done exactly as it would of been done at nissan. 

Lets say for instance (as it does happen) the car after say 50 miles has a engine failer from new. It goes back to nissan and it gets a new engine or repair. 

If done correctly then you should never know. If you can tell that its had a engine change then someone has not done there job proberly. 


GTRLUX, ye i totally agree that if a car has been 'crashed' etc then it wont be as original as such. Jigging chassis straight etc will always show tell tale marks etc. Along with the main fact that you cant just unbolt say a quarter panel as there not designed to come off! LOL


But then we get into the fact of how rare the car is. Like i say, i concider a z-tune as rare and collectors. After all there is only 20 of them (i think) . I dont personally class the nur as a collectors car as of yet as there are still a fair few around. Yes if the car has been been sat and un-used then it will be A1 and a collectors. You could say that for any skyline tho if it is still 'new' as such (not been used).


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As it's evidently been poorly fettled and not properly looked after, it's probably going to be a troublesome car. Anybody would be nuts to pay $60,000 for this... especially where there's no support for this sort of machine.

I wonder if this isn't a member's car here - who has had engine problems twice?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> As it's evidently been poorly fettled and not properly looked after, it's probably going to be a troublesome car. Anybody would be nuts to pay $60,000 for this... especially where there's no support for this sort of machine.
> 
> I wonder if this isn't a member's car here - who has had engine problems twice?


I think it is mate. The one with the balanced standard flywheel im guessing?


----------



## nine (Dec 7, 2010)

yes mattyS i do think its the same car aswell.what would a stock neat v-spec 2 nur sell for on the market.thanks for all feed back


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nine said:


> yes mattyS i do think its the same car aswell.what would a stock neat v-spec 2 nur sell for on the market.thanks for all feed back


I think the last one i seen sell went for £42000 if i remember correct.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> But how would you know if the car has been rebuilt if done using genuine parts and everything done exactly as it would of been done at nissan.
> Lets say for instance (as it does happen) the car after say 50 miles has a engine failer from new. It goes back to nissan and it gets a new engine or repair.
> 
> But then we get into the fact of how rare the car is. Like i say, i concider a z-tune as rare and collectors. After all there is only 20 of them (i think) . I dont personally class the nur as a collectors car as of yet as there are still a fair few around. Yes if the car has been been sat and un-used then it will be A1 and a collectors. You could say that for any skyline tho if it is still 'new' as such (not been used).



It is only relevant to classic cars but if an engine has been changed (50miles or 50K) even by Nissan it will be worth less

Look at any make 911s , cosworths . mk 1 escorts etc - when the car becomes really collectable  it is the unmolested totally standard cars that are original that are worth the most not the ones with different wheels and suspension and engines and paint jobs.
Really early skylines are already there and hopefully the 32 will get there though it will be a while yet for sure.

And an unmolested orijinal car is pretty easy to spot.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> If you just look out for a collectors car in your garage, too keep for long time . . . then of course the R34 GTR V-SpecII Nuer is by far more a collectors car as the R35 GTR.
> For instance low miles R34 V-Spec II Nuer now go for the same price as a new R35 GTR in japan.
> 
> I have one customer in Luxembourg who bought a rare black V-SpecII Nuer with only 8000km on the clock.: He keeps it as a collectors car obviously:
> The kind of true hardcore GTR enthusiasts:bowdown1:




What a waste!! A car is built to be driven..end of story!! Why the hell would anyone (other than those with bottomless pockets) desire to buy a car and then just keep it to look at with the bi-annual 5min start up??? Its senseless. Frankly who gives a rats ass whether you have the lowest mileage R32 NISMO/R34 V SpecII Nur/ R34 Z-tune etc????? 
It would be like having THE most beautiful/ sexy wife in the world that you could only shag once a year. Great day but you would go nuts for the other 364...

Collectors that keep cars and never let them see the light of day or at least DRIVE them regularly are commiting the car-lovers cardinal sin IMHO. They should be hunted down and made to answer for their crimes :chairshot:chairshot

TT


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

one of the many threads that turned into a shitslingingmatch ...

Amerikiwis R34 Vspec11 Nur...
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/51783-700bhp-1-4bar-gt2530s.html

Someone else can find the photo's


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> What a waste!! A car is built to be driven..end of story!!


Even if the purpose of a car is transportation, everyone can actually do with his purchase what he wants . . agree if you buy a R35 GTR and don`t drive it, that its a bit early for such excess, but old cars get rare and don`t need to be driven anymore.


tarmac terror said:


> Why the hell would anyone (other than those with bottomless pockets) desire to buy a car and then just keep it to look at with the bi-annual 5min start up??? Its senseless.


Thats an opinion, and again just senseless for you, . . then who says they not own a racing car as second car?? The guy above does.


tarmac terror said:


> Frankly who gives a rats ass whether you have the lowest mileage R32 NISMO/R34 V SpecII Nur/ R34 Z-tune etc?????


Again they not collect cars because they want somebody to care about, first they buy a rare car for them selves, and save it from being transformed in to a shit box by people like you . .lol


tarmac terror said:


> It would be like having THE most beautiful/ sexy wife in the world that you could only shag once a year. Great day but you would go nuts for the other 364...


Well if all you see in women is shagging them because they are beautyfull resumes everything for me.


tarmac terror said:


> Collectors that keep cars and never let them see the light of day or at least DRIVE them regularly are commiting the car-lovers cardinal sin IMHO.


We are happy you speak for all the car lovers here.


tarmac terror said:


> They should be hunted down and made to answer for their crimes :chairshot:chairshot
> 
> TT


uahh, comon you need a cold beer and get laid, if you can`t get these two things arranged, call me up and I help you out from being this threads "FAIL".



Other then that TT, here is some real fact shit for you:
1) There are not that many genuine low miles R34 GTRs out there anymore. And the youngest are from 2002. Bloody 8years!
2) The V-SpecII Nuer and M-Spec Nuer being the latest and most expensive R34 GTRs, on top of that with a very limited production number, only about 40-50 such cars with under 9000km genuine milage are in hands of their first owners in japan. Cars that have not been driven much, thankfully, as the rest thausend of R34 GTRs have been trashed to death.
3) At the end there are young or older car enthusiasts who have driven the cars they allways wanted and the way they allways wanted in previous years and now look for a memory, a collectors car that represents that howl heritage . . . obviously they don`t look for a drivers car, as in that case they could just buy one of the raced dust boxes or cheap used R34 GTRs out there.
4) Now getting a show room quality GTR will be near impossible in near future and thanks to peeps as the guy above, in 2045, people will be happy to see there is at least one R34 GTR that survived people lile you TT.
5) If it would have been a full original none restored, near perfect condition KPGC110 Hakosuka, you would have shut up, as it is classic car ownership. But its because, few peeps have the founds and the will, to care things over decades, that makes our glance on a original Hakosuka in 2010 still possible.


PS: If you need anything like a rear strut brace from japan for your car, other then welding toilet pipes in to the chassis . .let me know.

Regards

Chris


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Good answer Chris.
If it was my car I would do exactly what I wanted
with it & if ever was lucky enough to own a car 
like that I wouldn't be ragging it.
Thats what we have other cars for !
Keith


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The fact is that not everyone sees GTR ownership the same way ( Thank god). 

For example I am returning a 32GTR back to original factory spec, I am doing it because I want to and have the chance to do it as I found a near original standard car with low mileage.

Opinions on this project vary from fantastic idea to bloody silly cos it will be slower than it is now.
 Its not a money thing although I think that in 10 (or 15) years time it will be a good financial decision plus I will have something interesting tio drive

My point is that everyones opinion is correct (for themselves) but any owner of any car will probably have different ideas.
I would also say this applies to TTs car (for example) and everyone elses.

The fact still remains that an original stock GTR (nur or not ) will be more sought after by some and thats their perogative.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bit like the comments i had on my new purchase, "track it etc"

no its ok it wont see a track or any abuse



i can understand why people keep cars in a "bubble"


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Ahhhh Chris...
Dont go down the road of trying to suggest that I am trying to dictate to people what to do with a car THEY bought with their hard-earned.... After reading my last post I can kind of see how that might come across but that wasnt what was in my head when I was typing!!
The point I was TRYING to make was this....
Surely Nissan/Nismo/whoever will keep 1 example of their rare cars (such as Ford have done IIRC). This, in a way, negates the purpose for every other owner of such cars out there to do the same i.e bury them away rather than actually USE them.
I'm all in favour of people using cars how THEY see fit. Ironically, if you read through some of my other posts you will see that I actually defended someone from the likes of yourself who had the sheer audactity(!) to DRIVE a rare example (of which the model escapes me at the moment) on the road and not keep it in cotton wool like others suggsted. The irony here is that I WOULD ABSOLUTELY AGREE that cars are for doing with as the owner sees fit. Shame that you and those of the same mindset as you would demonise those who say, bought a KPGC110 and then tracked it....well why the hell not IMHO. Too many people like to tell folks how to spend their money and what to do with their purchases afterwards. Life's for living, and moneys for spending..

Also, it seems you have taken me literally and disected my last post pretty well..congrats for that :clap:. If you couldnt tell that the last sentence was tounge-in-cheek then my apologies, maybe I should post in video blog instead.

Now, going through your points.... 


> 1) There are not that many genuine low miles R34 GTRs out there anymore. And the youngest are from 2002. Bloody 8years!


WOW, 8 years old. Yeah, thats REAL classic motoring isnt it???:chuckle: My R32's nearly 22...whats your point?????


> 2) The V-SpecII Nuer and M-Spec Nuer being the latest and most expensive R34 GTRs, on top of that with a very limited production number, only about 40-50 such cars with under 9000km genuine milage are in hands of their first owners in japan. Cars that have not been driven much, thankfully, as the rest thausend of R34 GTRs have been trashed to death


Yes, as Nissan intended surely? Or did they make them for folks to hide away? Err...NO. Again, you accuse ME of trying to dictate to people what to do with their cars but in reality it is YOU who is doing this. The underlined portion of the last sentence does it for me. You seem enraged that folks dare to thrash their R34's...:GrowUp:


> 3) At the end there are young or older car enthusiasts who have driven the cars they allways wanted and the way they allways wanted in previous years and now look for a memory, a collectors car that represents that howl heritage . . . obviously they don`t look for a drivers car, as in that case they could just buy one of the raced dust boxes or cheap used R34 GTRs out there.


So these people are by your definition guilty of hypocrisy! They drove their cars 'to death' previously but now want a mint example. If thats the case then fair enough. An current example of that from my POV is that, I once had 2 MKII RS2000s when I was a good deal younger. I now fancy another one. I am now looking at some but couldnt (personally) give a rats ass if its mint or not as long as its a real RS. Modded or not it makes no odds as it wouldnt be standard for long anyway. I think that kind of sums up a LOT of the UK market. If you look on sites such as Turbosport you will find a lot of 'proper' classic cars (not 8yr old R34's :chuckle with which folks have heavily modified and regularly get tracked or rallied. See, thats heresy from what you have said in the past yet its HUGE in the UK.


> 4) Now getting a show room quality GTR will be near impossible in near future and thanks to peeps as the guy above, in 2045, people will be happy to see there is at least one R34 GTR that survived people lile you TT.


Why would anyone feel 'good' that someone, somewhere has an R34 with 1mile on the clock in 2045. Say my neighbour buys one of MY favourite cars (a 205 T16) and just locks it away in his garage and does NOTHING with it...yes, thats his perogative and I accept that but WHAT IS THE POINT IN OWNING IT??????? Just so he can say he heas one? Just to look at in the garage? WTF!!! That isnt the action of a car fanatic, that is someone who has just prevented someone else from driving it in the way it should be. Unless collectors actually allow the public to see their collection (and a LOT dont) then they are doing a disservice to the motoring world.


> 5) If it would have been a full original none restored, near perfect condition KPGC110 Hakosuka, you would have shut up, as it is classic car ownership. But its because, few peeps have the founds and the will, to care things over decades, that makes our glance on a original Hakosuka in 2010 still possible.


Granted. But again, as above, if the person who owns said car does not allow access to the car for others to see it then whats the use? Hell, if NISSAN felt that its such a rare car then they should be buying them all up.

As for the rear strut brace, I have a Cusco item crafted by the finest Japanese engineers and made from the highest grade aluminium ore mined by relatives of the Emperor himself so I'm covered thanks. 

TT


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

course it is 

only reason i got mine other then to have a smoke and look at it .

how much do you think a r34 vII nur R1 PACKAGE 22K Z-TUNE body *minty shay* is worth as i might sell her as i never have time to ride her properly ?

what about tuner demo cars as ive also got an r32 gtr built by ARC (widegirl) are they worth anything extra ?


----------



## nine (Dec 7, 2010)

hi skyjuice please pm me pics ,price & specs/km of car.


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

Nocturnal said:


> Probably cheaper to buy a nicely look after R34 in the UK and ship it over there... then to buy a broken one and try to fix it.
> I am sure it will be cheaper in the long one if you buy a good car to begin with.
> 
> As for being a "collector" item, as soon as it is broken it is no longer a collector item.
> You might as well get a Vspec II Nur badge...



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Going back to the original question...
In my opinion the car IS collectable. If its repaired with the correct parts and in a standard, mint condition then there's no issue!! I WOULD be inclined to keep a comprehensive record of the repairs and ensure that the registration document has been correctly updated with the new engine number. I think folks are losing sight of the fact that the CAR ITSELF is a Nur edition and just because it needs a new block that shouldnt detract from what it is. Again, as long as the correct parts are used then there should be NO issue. I think some folks commenting on here expect 'collectors' cars to have the original clutch (i.e the one that was fitted at factory) brake pads and probably the original fricking oil!!! All stupidly naive. At the end of the day, if you replace with a std spec clutch and std spec turbos then there can be NO issue. As with engine block, replacing with the factory spec unit with supporting documentation is more than adequate. I would bet a years wages that if you went to, say, Beaulieu Motor Museum (in UK) then you would find a fair few of their vehicles with repairs or replacement factory parts. Does that make them any less collectible....clearly not or Beaulieu would not still have them. 
Only thing I would say is that the price may be a little on the high side so perhaps some negotiation would be in order...

TT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ok put it another way

did joker sell his car? that was a nur wasn it? but had a front end smash?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> Going back to the original question...
> In my opinion the car IS collectable. If its repaired with the correct parts and in a standard, mint condition then there's no issue!! I WOULD be inclined to keep a comprehensive record of the repairs and ensure that the registration document has been correctly updated with the new engine number. I think folks are losing sight of the fact that the CAR ITSELF is a Nur edition and just because it needs a new block that shouldnt detract from what it is. Again, as long as the correct parts are used then there should be NO issue. I think some folks commenting on here expect 'collectors' cars to have the original clutch (i.e the one that was fitted at factory) brake pads and probably the original fricking oil!!! All stupidly naive. At the end of the day, if you replace with a std spec clutch and std spec turbos then there can be NO issue. As with engine block, replacing with the factory spec unit with supporting documentation is more than adequate. I would bet a years wages that if you went to, say, Beaulieu Motor Museum (in UK) then you would find a fair few of their vehicles with repairs or replacement factory parts. Does that make them any less collectible....clearly not or Beaulieu would not still have them.
> Only thing I would say is that the price may be a little on the high side so perhaps some negotiation would be in order...
> 
> TT


Thats something I can agree with.

But lets keep the discussion about the r34 V-SpecII Nuer.

I have looked at about 20 Nuers before finding the one above. And many had accident history, but repaired perfectly at Nissan. . . . but what does a accident history mean and what makes a collectors car what it is?

One point is that despite the limited prod numbers of the Nuers, they are still mass products, compared to some old classic super cars with only 10-20cars prods and therefore no spareparts available from the Maker anymore. The Z-Tune fits half in to this, as the carbon chassis works were only done 15times, so if you crash that, there is no real repair solution available . . .. other then that interior/engine and bodyparts are available at will from Nissan.

So what can a Nuer in my view have, in terms of repairs to qualify as a perfect exemple, assuming it has anyway genuine very low milage:
1) Any V-Spec II bodyparts are possible to be replaced. You can change a bumper,bonnet or front fenders. The problem with a rear accident is that the chassis must be realigned or felded, body panels from the rear sections, as rear fender up to c-pillars have to be cut out and welded. Which is a problem. So basicly if accident was limited to bolt on panels only (bonnet, bumper) it can be considered as a no-crash, if body welding and molding its a No-collectors car for me. (speaking top cars worth the excess).
2) Engine can be replaced by an other Nuer engine from Nissan, doesn`t make a difference, as the engine can be bold out of the engine bay and isn`t welded in to the chassis. As long as you replace everything with original parts.
3) Repair historic. As the Nuer-spare parts (engines, bodyparts, everything) are still available from Nissan and Nissan Red stage still having mechanic competences to repair such cars in Nissan quality norms, an expensive collector claimed Nuer, has to prove that it has been repaired at a Nissan Red stage for exemple. . . .even if you dudes paps uncle could have done the same job, because he tuned F1 cars in the past, doesn`t count:chuckle: . . . the prospect buyer has no prove that your uncle was a twat or not.


-Top Nuers, no accident history, full complete service history, crash history proof, low milage under 10000km. . . . will still fetch from 7.000.000Yen to 8.500.000Yen
-Top Nuers, with proven no accident, but higher milage up to 50000km, will still fetch around 5.600.000Yen~
- Accidented Nuers, but repaired perfect will still go for 4.900.000Yen~




Chris


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Good answer Chris.
> If it was my car I would do exactly what I wanted
> with it & if ever was lucky enough to own a car
> like that I wouldn't be ragging it.
> ...


I have a relative, now in his early 60's with 5 or so "classics" including a 993 Porsche in his large garage, each car with less than 2,000 original miles. Some are now 20 years old. 
None of them run any more, I don't know if any have seized engines. 

I asked him once why he bothered to buy these cars if he never used them...
Because he likes having cars like new was his reply. 
He's now getting old and his health's going - sadly he'll never get to enjoy them. His kids don't like cars either...

Although I know someday the'll be more desirable than they are now - each of my cars is modified as best as I can make it. I'll never get back what I've put in financially... definitely not sound investments. They get stone chipped, discs get warped and they occasionally fail - which results in stronger modifications. They do get used properly.

Even with collectable cars storage, maintenance, repairs, etc. in the end take out the gains from appreciation over time. 
Even a Ferrari F40 will have ridiculous costs over the years. Imagine what something like that costs to insure, store, maintain, etc. Then look at real inflation (Price of precious metals is much more indicative than government stats, btw) and you'll see there are better things to put money into if you want to make it grow.

If I were investing in metal it wouldn't be cast iron in the form of a car... 
Gold or Silver have been much better investments the last 1-3 years and will continue to be so for the foreseeable future.

Cars should definitely be enjoyed. To me that includes maintaining, modifying and preserving as best as I can in equal measures. Sadly a lot of cars get enjoyed, but not preserved. Cars needn't deteriorate, if well maintained.

Getting back to the question on this thread, is this Nur GT-R worth investing in? Personally I wouldn't. It's probably not been well looked after and there's nobody experienced enough to put it right in Zim or even S.A. The roads in Zim are poor and there's a lot of dust, etc. It's never going to be the perfect car there & it's too undesirable in that part of the world IMHO.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

My sister lives in Zim, I was discussing this thread with my Brother in law and mentioning that there doesn't seem to be anyone capable of maintaining/tuning these and he mentioned there's a guy in a tyre place iirc called Motor Torque who is excellent and if he can't do something he will always know someone who can!! Might help someone!!

Cheers
Nito


----------



## nine (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks nito,I have to agree with TT if I replace the broken componets with new original stuff it should be perfect.In SA we do have two shops which are very good on modding/tunening GTR .I just think the owner needs to drop his price alot more couse at this moment if a add all costs up 
-purchase price
-duties +vat
-to get the car mobile &in running order
If I had to take how much it would cost me in rands and convert to pounds
it would be about 60 000 .I will wait for a mint running NUR or buy a R35 ,so for know I will stick to my mint EVO9 .Thanks for all the feed back,


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*interesting read*

Firstly Miguel thankyou for your information based on limited edition cars yes they are supposed to be driven and not hidden away, a car is meant to be on the road else dont invest in one get gold or silver.
Yes Zimbabwe has bad roads and some are good some are bad but with the right care and carefull driving you can negotiate and there are some really nice and smooth roads.
Secondly dust never depreciates a car how ever whats worse is the question, buy a Nur that has a 4.5 Grade from a auction in a area of japan that has salt on roads and high humidity and have it delivered to your door step then realise it needs a rebuild on suspension and sealer to be applied and rust protection, RUST for those of you that dont know is a killer myfriends try as you wil cut it out and weld in new peices and seal it and again rust will appear.
Take some early GTR32's from some coastal regions of japan they are indeed really in a bad shape and thats the least i can say for some bad shaped Gtr32's ive seen with some rusted out rear wheel arches, engine supports and mountings.
So the car mentioned in the post as no Rust absolutely none at all!!!! ive seen it myself .

Now the dutys in Zimbabwe are quiet high and if you import a gtr34 say you pay 30 000usd for the car the goverment wants another 30 000usd to let you have the car registered and road legal in zimbabwe ...... so thats already 60 000usd for a car that isnt even a limited edition car.
Say you buy a toyota corolla and pay 5000usd for it you still have to pay 5000usd for duty and then another 300 usd for number plates etc .
This adds to the cost of landing a car into zimbabwe lol.

Now this motor torque i have heard nito say lol ..... if you walk through the door and speak to Mr Moore or even his son Royce you will know that they arent quiet mechanics and their main focus is for suspension and tires.
They are compentent and i know given enough time and effort on their part they would probably get the car running but they have gone the same route the car aboves owner decided to choose and it still failed lol.
So another engine to be ordered from nissan .

Now in Africa Nissan south africa refuses to work on a Gtr34 from Japan as they never sold this car in South africa sadly this means that even ordering a stock engine from nissan South Africa is impossible and even if you get one they refuse to fit it .

So this means that if you want a Nissan workshop to work on your precious Gtr 34 Vspec II Nur thats means sending it back to japan getting them to fit it at nissan Red ....... and then getting the car shipped back..... oh what a long haul that would be lol.

Now Based on what has been said here the car above is clean, but something is only worth what someone else is prepared to pay for it .
So if you have something unique or special and lots want it you get a good price, if something is stupid and not worth a penny well you get less then a penny ..... its about supply and demand the world is crazy and thats the way it works .

Now the car in question above has an original auction sheet somewhere i can ask the owner for it lol ..... and get it up on the site, it has never had accident damage at all so that means its a clean car .

It has original rims, a tein coil over suspension, and apart from that well a broken engine .....

I would agree with miguel from Newera things break on cars and there will be some worn out parts etc, so hence forth a nur is a nur provided it has a gold badge under the bonnet, and a 24u block, with all the correct parts then is still classed a nur.

Anyways if you paid 60 000usd for a car had a broken engine and wanted to sell for 40 000usd would this be too much to ask for a car already close to home and worth alot to you as well as prospective buyers????

Its about what you paid to land the car in the country you live in lol and thats alot for some.

Imagine us in africa, lol we cant get parts like people in japan or in America or even United Kingdom, as easily its fact and not fiction, lol plus we live far so we pay more for shipping etc, call me a liar but do the research.
If i buy a clutch system say a ORC super carbon twin .... apart from the clutch cost you factor in, a serious shipping cost and a serious duty cost.
So clutch 100usd (for arguments sake) then add 30 usd for shipping then to make matters worse you get charged duty on the total cost, so 130 usd for the shipping and clutch, then get charged 45% duty on 130 usd lol.
So that clutch lands you costing 190 usd ??
So you paying double for the parts does any one else on the forum feel like paying double for parts.

Any ways enough complaining, we suffer and get beaten to death on the forum too but its the real world and we all have to grow up at some stage.

Nito who is the relative you have here i might even know them which part of zimbabwe do they stay in maybe give me a PM and we can get talking.

Thankyou all for the information ....
Ps the car in question is my peice of krap and yes MattyS the flywheel was balanced and i didnt know anything about dual mass flywheels but .....
I was bold enough to post on the forum that it should never be done and lets just say i took more then 1 for the GTR.CO.UK team lol.
So lessons to be learnt all over


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

One more question ... would it be fair to take a Nismo fine spec engine built in 2009 with a red crackle finish and slap it into this limited edition Nur spec car.
Or would this go against all odds of it being a Nur ?
Confirming that the fine spec engine has a 24U block and has nismo extras ?
Just a question would like to hear what other members think.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

adamsaiyad said:


> One more question ... would it be fair to take a Nismo fine spec engine built in 2009 with a red crackle finish and slap it into this limited edition Nur spec car.
> Or would this go against all odds of it being a Nur ?
> Confirming that the fine spec engine has a 24U block and has nismo extras ?
> Just a question would like to hear what other members think.


I take it you mean a S1 or R1 nismo engine? Are you sure this crackle finish engine is a 24u? 

If it has a 24u block then it should be the same engine spec as the NUR 34. The head will be different spec tho. Maybe use your head and covers? 

You will end up with a NUR engine back in the car?


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

im not sure but there is one available on the yahoo japan auctions.
I was thinking of purchasing it and using it as an option to replace the Nur spec engine.
However Nissan also has been producing runs of Nur spec engines, nine mentioned to me that there was a seller who could retail a nur spec engine for 6000 Pounds is this true and if so can the seller please pm me.
I have only seen nur spec engines out of japan for 7200 Pounds nothing less.

The hunt begins


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I recently saw a nur engine on UK ebay for around £6K, but I've no knowledge of the seller or whether it's a good one.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks for that toni will have a look and see what i can find.
Although i must be honest i dont want the nissan rebuilt engine as there are few of those floating around and they arent great. trust me i got one and it died 1000kms down the road.
So ideally a new motor built by nissan would be great.lol.
and not a motor with a serial number and a X next to it (rebuild)


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

adamsaiyad said:


> thanks for that toni will have a look and see what i can find.
> Although i must be honest i dont want the nissan rebuilt engine as there are few of those floating around and they arent great. trust me i got one and it died 1000kms down the road.
> So ideally a new motor built by nissan would be great.lol.
> and not a motor with a serial number and a X next to it (rebuild)


But the rebuild by nissan has nothing to do with why it failed does it not? 

How about you send your block off to a u.k builder , someone like MGT Racing, RK tunning, RSP, Abbey etc etc and have them bore and rebuild your engine? 

Better still maybe send the whole car and have it ran in + mapped for you? 

For instance you could have your NUR engine rebuilt for around £3000 ish? 

Once built correctly they dont fail! Mapping is also a major issue so get this done by who ever builds your engine.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Then look at real inflation (Price of precious metals is much more indicative than government stats, btw) and you'll see there are better things to put money into if you want to make it grow.
> 
> If I were investing in metal it wouldn't be cast iron in the form of a car...
> Gold or Silver have been much better investments the last 1-3 years and will continue to be so for the foreseeable future.


If you have money like that to burn, take a breathe, 10 years ago gold bullion was on the average, $250.00 an ounce, now it fluxuates at a little over $1300.00 an ounce, I bought into some American Eagles and Maple Leafs and did so for awhile, when gold popped $1000.00 an ounce, I sold 15 coins which I had $5200.00 wrapped up in and bought my GTR, and some other stuff.
Gold has not stopped pushing, sure its stalled but it will push through to the $5000.00 level in 10 more years, the state of todays economy, and the availability of resources says so, population is now at 7Billion and counting. Take your 60G's buy 44 coins and wait, the car in 10 years will probably have depreciated because it's a repair job, where as 44 gold coins would quite possibly be worth almost a quarter million, then go out and as my friend Allen from Tomei says buy a PANTY DROPPER FERRARI, or LAMBO, what your looking at is damaged goods. If you still want the V-SPEC II NUR, Have Miguel and company source one up for you from Japan, as I am sure if they find one it will be proper. Just my 2 Yen

Take your FIAT MONEY and trade it for real money, Gold is international money exchangeable in any country in the world, and will hold it's value while your wiping your arse with hundred dollar bills.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Asphalt jet
lol a true statement indeed +1 from me but we love our cars thats why we buy them lol.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Matty was thinking of sending the car off to get rebuilt, but reasoning behind wanting another motor is because i think the block has a flaw.
Picture this the engine comes back in a Gtr34 in japan to Nissan, they take it out and put another motor in, because its a warranty job etc, so Nissan installs a new engine in a takes the old motor back, they repair it fix it rebuild it and wrap it up, when all this is done they cannot in any way sell that as a new motor !!!!!
So they Stamp it with a X and reissue it back onto the market as a rebuilt motor .
Now how would you and i know if the reason the motor failed first time is because of a bad block ?
How would we know if the cradle is warped and they never picked it up in the first place ? 
So in order to sort of safe gaurd myself im looking at getting another long block assembly and forgetting the rebuilt engine platform .
Maybe a expensive move but a safer option at the moment .


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

adamsaiyad said:


> Matty was thinking of sending the car off to get rebuilt, but reasoning behind wanting another motor is because i think the block has a flaw.
> Picture this the engine comes back in a Gtr34 in japan to Nissan, they take it out and put another motor in, because its a warranty job etc, so Nissan installs a new engine in a takes the old motor back, they repair it fix it rebuild it and wrap it up, when all this is done they cannot in any way sell that as a new motor !!!!!
> So they Stamp it with a X and reissue it back onto the market as a rebuilt motor .
> Now how would you and i know if the reason the motor failed first time is because of a bad block ?
> ...




Where is your original block? How come you needed to purchase a 'new' rebuilt engine rather than repair the old? What failed on your first engine?


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*The first engine failed cause of a improper build*

There is a well know engine builder in South africa that originated from zimbabwe.
His company is called no sweat racing.
Now i had a problem with a spun shell on the first motor on cylinder no3 or 4?
Cant remember.
Took it to this man who rebuilt the engine for a huge fee... drove the car for 3000kms and it had a conrod go through the block because of a ARP bolt failure.... the head clean broke of the stud.
So that was the end of that lol.
Then had to buy this second engine and that also failed.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> What a waste!! A car is built to be driven..end of story!! Why the hell would anyone (other than those with bottomless pockets) desire to buy a car and then just keep it to look at with the bi-annual 5min start up??? Its senseless. Frankly who gives a rats ass whether you have the lowest mileage R32 NISMO/R34 V SpecII Nur/ R34 Z-tune etc?????
> It would be like having THE most beautiful/ sexy wife in the world that you could only shag once a year. Great day but you would go nuts for the other 364...
> 
> Collectors that keep cars and never let them see the light of day or at least DRIVE them regularly are commiting the car-lovers cardinal sin IMHO. They should be hunted down and made to answer for their crimes :chairshot:chairshot
> ...


I completely and utterly agree, a car is there to be used. Especially a GTR!

I can understand the pampering and the caring and storing in a bubble as i want one myself.

I can't understand people who have these amazing cars and never get to use them to their full potential. You can't use all the talents of the GTR on the road. It needs to go on track - end of story.



matty32 said:


> bit like the comments i had on my new purchase, "track it etc"
> 
> no its ok it wont see a track or any abuse
> 
> ...


Matt, come on! Whats the point of having a 2.8ltd edition V-cam if its not going to be used, you may as well have stuck with a normal engine with a responsive 500bhp and got one with all the aesthetic goodies.

edit: or an R35?


----------

